# DNA vs Others



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)

Is it my imagination or is the vape on a DNA200 device superior to that of a normal regulated device... I just had my Serpent Mini 25 on a Snow Wolf Mini while my Efusion Duo DNA133/200 was charging and when I put it back on the DNA the vape just seems that much better?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cobrali (10/9/16)

I also found it is better on a DNA, faster ramp up for my drippers with bigger builds!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/9/16)

It is Waaaaaaaay beter. I only believe in the Dna200 chipset and mods running Pwm chips. Vape is so smoother and you can really notice the difference between a mod running a dna200 chip and any other mod running whatever chipset. 

I know the SX and Dna is in the same ball park but always went for the dna reason being you can use lipos with them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/9/16)

And Lost Vape really make sexy Dna mods. This Chinese company really did impressed me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (10/9/16)

VapeSnow said:


> It is Waaaaaaaay beter. I only believe in the Dna200 chipset and mods running Pwm chips. Vape is so smoother and you can really notice the difference between a mod running a dna200 chip and any other mod running whatever chipset.
> 
> I know the SX and Dna is in the same ball park but always went for the dna reason being you can use lipos with them.



SX450J > DNA 200. Just saying

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/9/16)

Cobrali said:


> I also found it is better on a DNA, faster ramp up for my drippers with bigger builds!



Yeah Dna works amazing with big builds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (11/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Is it my imagination or is the vape on a DNA200 device superior to that of a normal regulated device... I just had my Serpent Mini 25 on a Snow Wolf Mini while my Efusion Duo DNA133/200 was charging and when I put it back on the DNA the vape just seems that much better?
> View attachment 67132
> View attachment 67133


I don't think your imaging anything the DNA mod gives a great consistent vape IMO.Very pretty mod BTW!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (11/9/16)

This is my 2 cents worth :

On my RX200 DNA , there is zero difference in ramp up or power delivery vs my RX200S using the same tank switched between the 2. Call me crazy but in the DNA mods that I haved owned , I have had almost zero benefit over my RX200S' in VW mode other than being able to gloat about it being a DNA .

However , that being said , in all THREE of the snow wolf mini 75w I have owned , the performance was lack luster in comparison. For some reason at equal wattage , the SWM could simply not match any of my other 2/3 cell mods. 

#foodforthought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/9/16)

brotiform said:


> This is my 2 cents worth :
> 
> On my RX200 DNA , there is zero difference in ramp up or power delivery vs my RX200S using the same tank switched between the 2. Call me crazy but in the DNA mods that I haved owned , I have had almost zero benefit over my RX200S' in VW mode other than being able to gloat about it being a DNA .
> 
> ...


I dnt think this guy has a clue as to what DNA is capable of lol.. also it's just Reuleaux dna200 and nt rx200dna. Rx and dna are completely different. U can expect it to be diferent off the shelf coz it's the tweaking capabilities of the DNA that sets it apart . If ur settings are standard then there wnt be a extremely noticeable diference but that's why it's adjustable 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali (11/9/16)

brotiform said:


> This is my 2 cents worth :
> 
> On my RX200 DNA , there is zero difference in ramp up or power delivery vs my RX200S using the same tank switched between the 2. Call me crazy but in the DNA mods that I haved owned , I have had almost zero benefit over my RX200S' in VW mode other than being able to gloat about it being a DNA .
> 
> ...


Both devices r 3 battery mods, so wattage output differences wont be noticeable unless you have the settings tweaked but on 2 battery mods you will notice a difference in power and ramp up between a DNA and standard mod from the get go. I had a cuboid and compared to my duo or my halcyon it is slow on ramp up and tank flavour-wise was lacking.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Phil (11/9/16)

Iv got the rx DNA 200 and trust me I'm yet to see a mod from loading screen that already starts firing this chip set is supper responsive


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

@Rob Fisher 
I liked your original post but I also dont like it
Now you have me thinking and wondering 

My whole mindset on the DNA was shaped by @Ezekiel with his epic posts on fine tuning DNA temp control. My take was that if you take the time to set it up and configure it you can customise the vape to your hearts content. But since i am not yet into temp control and have limited time, i passed on it for now. I thought it was mainly about the configuration and customisation capabilities.

So are you saying it fires better than your non-DNA mods in normal power mode?
How does it compare to the Abalone Hotcig R150?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/9/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher
> I liked your original post but I also dont like it
> Now you have me thinking and wondering
> 
> ...


Sorry for jumping in here but my understanding of the DNA chip set is that it can be configured in all modes and not only temp mode making it suitable to what u WANT from vaping.. I'd consider it a luxury and not a necessity but hey.. if u can, why not hey

Also the hotcig 150 . Looks same as the duo but it's nt a DNA is it? I judge by price diference 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/9/16)

I quote @Keyaam by saying it's 'futurproof' and that's what attracts me to it as I switch from mod to mod never really satisfying what it is I'm expecting from vaping. So if I aquire a DNA I can then tweak it to what I want and not have any dissatisfaction. And also the chip set itself stays the same and only aesthetics of mod itself change as it's capable of upgrades

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

jsplayn said:


> Sorry for jumping in here but my understanding of the DNA chip set is that it can be configured in all modes and not only temp mode making it suitable to what u WANT from vaping.. I'd consider it a luxury and not a necessity but hey.. if u can, why not hey
> 
> Also the hotcig 150 . Looks same as the duo but it's nt a DNA is it? I judge by price diference
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Thanks @jsplayn 
I wasnt aware of the DNA being configurable in normal power mode. I am clearly learning 

Regarding the Hotcig150, i know its not a DNA but was wondering if Rob's comparison between the DNA and the Snow Wolf was similar to the DNA versus the Hotcig. Maybe my post above wasnt clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/9/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @jsplayn
> I wasnt aware of the DNA being configurable in normal power mode. I am clearly learning
> 
> Regarding the Hotcig150, i know its not a DNA but was wondering if Rob's comparison between the DNA and the Snow Wolf was similar to the DNA versus the Hotcig. Maybe my post above wasnt clear.


Me too @Silver so I stand corrected on my statement above.. let's wait for Robs input so I can also be sure if what I said was on point as I'm in the market of investing in a DNA for purposes I mentioned above

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/16)

if you watch the screen on a DNA200 mod, you'll notice it doesn't just start firing on the wattage you set (in power mode) it kinda creeps up on it. for example i have mine set to 140W, but for like a quarter of a second it fires the build at 83.3W then kicks it up to 140W. Perhaps that contributes to the smoothness?

You can replicate the kind of vape, on a Fuchai/Sigelei 213, by setting your preheat below your actual firing wattage.

It would be nice if they opened up that feature in escribe, so that you can tweak it. A good case for being able to modify it, would be, for example, if you want to use some crazy wire like SquareOhm, you could configure it to hit sort of like a PWM box, so that the vapor is being chucked, but you don't end up roasting a lung.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HouseOfVape (11/9/16)

I don't normally do temp control but when it comes to my DNA nothing touches it in Temp control. Power delivery is epic even in wattage mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

Silver said:


> So are you saying it fires better than your non-DNA mods in normal power mode?
> How does it compare to the Abalone Hotcig R150?



I hate the the DNA software and the fact that you really need to tinker with a whole heap of settings... my original DNA200 the RX wasn't well configured out the box and to get it perfect a lot of settings were needed... I gave up on it real quick... and never paid attention to DNA's after that... my next DNA mod was the Lost Vape Squonker and that perked my interest again because that one seemed to be properly configured right out the box and for me there was no need to plug it into my PC and fiddle... however I still prefer my mechanical REO's for squonking because I havn't really found a perfect BF atty for the regulated squonkers...

Then I swopped my DNA squonker for the normal DNA200 Efusion Duo... to me it was just another regulated mod that looked pretty good and was expensive seeing most of my vaping is done between ther 30-40 watt range... then yesterday I put the dual coil Serpent Mini 25 on it and fell in love... and it was only when I moved the tank to a Snow Wolf Mini (while charging the DNA) and back once charged that I noticed a real difference...

I just tested the HotCig R150 vs the DNA and I'm not sure there is much of a difference (and the same with the Minikin)... but based on what @Spydro mentioned in another thread maybe it's just the Snow Wolf Mini that isn't that great?

Bottom line is my guess is that the DNA200 (and the new YiHi chips) just delivers the best vape possible and other chips have varying degrees of sucess... 

My top three mods are the Efusion Duo, HotCig R150 and Minikin...but the more I use the Duo the more I realise it is worth the money but it's not as comfortable as my HotCig or Minikin as the edges are a lot sharper but it probably is the best mod I have vape wise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/9/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> if you watch the screen on a DNA200 mod, you'll notice it doesn't just start firing on the wattage you set (in power mode) it kinda creeps up on it. for example i have mine set to 140W, but for like a quarter of a second it fires the build at 83.3W then kicks it up to 140W. Perhaps that contributes to the smoothness?
> 
> You can replicate the kind of vape, on a Fuchai/Sigelei 213, by setting your preheat below your actual firing wattage.
> 
> It would be nice if they opened up that feature in escribe, so that you can tweak it. A good case for being able to modify it, would be, for example, if you want to use some crazy wire like SquareOhm, you could configure it to hit sort of like a PWM box, so that the vapor is being chucked, but you don't end up roasting a lung.


U doing it the opersite then.. Most guys set it higher for 1st second and then it gradually drops to set wattage . This method prevents lag and u get that instant hit u want

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/9/16)

jsplayn said:


> U doing it the opersite then.. Most guys set it higher for 1st second and then it gradually drops to set wattage . This method prevents lag and u get that instant hit u want
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Kinda like that noisy cricket instant hit lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/16)

jsplayn said:


> U doing it the opersite then.. Most guys set it higher for 1st second and then it gradually drops to set wattage . This method prevents lag and u get that instant hit u want
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Depends what you're after, if you want a silky smooth vape, having that 60-70% hit for the first quarter second before giving it the full beans is a winner.

in terms of ramping lag, i really don't mess with fancy heavy builds that use a lot of wire, i find them really inefficient, and they need way to much attention in terms of maintenance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/9/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Depends what you're after, if you want a silky smooth vape, having that 60-70% hit for the first quarter second before giving it the full beans is a winner.
> 
> in terms of ramping lag, i really don't mess with fancy heavy builds that use a lot of wire, i find them really inefficient, and they need way to much attention in terms of maintenance.


Most definitely. . Tweaking to what YOU want and prefer  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

But this whole discussion is really splitting hairs and all my devices produce a really pleasing vape from my Snow Wolf's, 213 and Pico's with the Melo 3 Mini with cCells and my Minikin, HotCig and DNA200's with Serpent Mini 25's... I vape XXX in all these setups and I obviously know the juice intimately and I can taste and feel the difference in each tank and device... 

Right now my perfect vape is the Efusion DNA200 Duo with a Serpent Mini 25 with dual coils at 40 watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/16)

jsplayn said:


> Most definitely. . Tweaking to what YOU want and prefer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




But its not ME, its evolv thats why the vape on the newer generation DNA based mods (DNA200, 75, 250, etc...) is fundamentally different to most other mods. Was just mentioning how its possible to replicate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> But this whole discussion is really splitting hairs and all my devices produce a really pleasing vape from my Snow Wolf's, 213 and Pico's with the Melo 3 Mini with cCells and my Minikin, HotCig and DNA200's with Serpent Mini 25's... I vape XXX in all these setups and I obviously know the juice intimately and I can taste and feel the difference in each tank and device...
> 
> Right now my perfect vape is the Efusion DNA200 Duo with a Serpent Mini 25 with dual coils at 40 watts.



I don't think it is splitting hairs. There is a pretty big difference. If you want real control over your vape, then the DNA is head and shoulders above anything else. Sure other boards are good, and i use lots of them. But they simply do not have the whole escribe follow through on being able to configure your device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I don't think it is splitting hairs. There is a pretty big difference. If you want real control over your vape, then the DNA is head and shoulders above anything else. Sure other boards are good, and i use lots of them. But they simply do not have the whole escribe follow through on being able to configure your device.



I didn't want the non DNA mods to feel bad... 

Whether the cost difference is worth the difference is debatable because it's only marginally better... but better it is.

I guess I'm gonna have to go read @Ezekiel's information again and concentrate this time...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't want the non DNA mods to feel bad...
> 
> Whether the cost difference is worth the difference is debatable because it's only marginally better... but better it is.
> 
> I guess I'm gonna have to go read @Ezekiel's information again and concentrate this time...


I stand by DNA is a luxury .. meant for the true vape enthusiast . Besides for software. There is other means of tweaking ur vape aswell like choice of wire and wicking methods etc for those nt willing to fork out that hefty amount of moola

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't want the non DNA mods to feel bad...
> 
> Whether the cost difference is worth the difference is debatable because it's only marginally better... but better it is.
> 
> I guess I'm gonna have to go read @Ezekiel's information again and concentrate this time...



It's like anything, its down to what the person using it wants. Theres no point in trying to play it down. If i have a supercar, i'm not going to make light of the fact that the thing goes like a jack russell with ring sting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

Oh @Rob Fisher 
I am just so glad you redeemed the HotCig150 - lol
I am still enjoying it thoroughly and the thought of something else being in a different league and much better just left me cold.
I can now have a good Sunday and week ahead


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

Silver said:


> Oh @Rob Fisher
> I am just so glad you redeemed the HotCig150 - lol
> I am still enjoying it thoroughly and the thought of something else being in a different league and much better just left me cold.
> I can now have a good Sunday and week ahead



The Minkin and HotCig are still outstanding Mods Hi Ho... and they are very comfortable in the hand...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (11/9/16)

As quoted from twisted420: "It doesn't matter what you vaping on, as long as you off them stinkies!" So whatever mod you have whether its R300 up to R10k, its still better than a cigarette! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

Cobrali said:


> As quoted from twisted420: "It doesn't matter what you vaping on, as long as you off them stinkies!" So whatever mod you have whether its R300 up to R10k, its still better than a cigarette!



100% Spot On!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (11/9/16)

jsplayn said:


> Sorry for jumping in here but my understanding of the DNA chip set is that it can be configured in all modes and not only temp mode making it suitable to what u WANT from vaping.. I'd consider it a luxury and not a necessity but hey.. if u can, why not hey
> 
> Also the hotcig 150 . Looks same as the duo but it's nt a DNA is it? I judge by price diference
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




So you call me out on my post yet you are not even sure of the Evolv DNA chipset is?

There is no functional setting outside of Temp Control other than setting different TC profiles and battery settings. 

On wattage mode purely , my RX200S and DNA200 perform exactly the same in terms of power delivery and smoothness. 

If you don't want to agree with me you don't have to by all means , but don't call me out on the DNA when you are not sure of it's functionality :/

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/9/16)

Touché

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (11/9/16)

FSK has the most smooth power delivery but it's so new most don't know it yet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

